# New + need support - on clomid^



## apparition (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi I have been visiting the site on and off for a while now in the hope that the BFP would turn up but it seems further away every month. 

My husband and I have been TTC for 2 years now and the doctors think that I have not been ovulating due to a low progesterone test and previous poor BBT levels.  We had been told by one set of doctors that my husband had no chance but our present set of doctors corrected this and said we were both 'a little low on the necesary levels'. We are hoping that clomid (50mg) might do the trick - I have gone back to charting after the doctors advised against it. 

I am very into alternative therapies and have read so many books on fertility I feel I could get a degree but few show you how to cope emotionally. I seem to give out baby dust  rather than receive it. Over the last two years we have 3 best friends, 1 sister-in-law, 3 direct neighbours all fall pregnant - everytime it feels like a hot poker in the heart  Luckily my husband is a tower of strength and gets equally upset by all this - do you have a section for men?

I am practising Tai Chi and meditation to help with the stress and had tried Agnus Castus but it didn't seem to balance things out as it should. It has been a tough time - I don't know about anyone else but I have had to deal with feelings of inadequacy, especialy as I am very into organic and pure products and hate the thought that I need drugs to get pregnant. 

I really appreciate having others to share the anger and frustration with. Thank you for being out there. If I can impart anything that I have read and I would love to help.


----------



## shazicowfan (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi Apparition,

Welcome to the site!
It sounds like you have had a really rotten time of it . There is nothing more frustrating than doing everything
by the book and looking after yourself, yet everyone gets pregnant bar you!
However hard it is you musn't feel inadequate though, that will just make you very depressed. After all, I bet you would never dream of telling us that we are a failure when talking to us, so why tell it to yourself? It's just one of those things in life that happen for no reason. If you need drugs, just take them, that's what they were invented for!
It just means when you have your baby eventually, you will appreciate him or her more than ever as they were so so wanted. I am sure that you are putting yourself and your body in a great position to get pregnant, maybe it just needs the Clomid to "kick in" a little, how long have you been on it for?
Ther is a bit here for men to chat, I am sure one of the moderators will give you it soon.
Very best of luck that your treatment all goes well and don't be too hard on yourself, you sound like you are doing a great job!!

love
Shazi x


----------



## Cherry Tree (Apr 8, 2007)

Hi apparition,

Welcome to FF. 

I'm so sorry that you've had such an terrible time. You'll finds loads of support and info here at FF.

Take care x


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Apparition and welcome to FF !

I've found this site a great help and support to me while ttc and I'm currently on my first 2ww on 100mg clomid - come join us on the clomid board if you fancy a chat !

Nix


----------



## Kathryn Emma (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi Apparition  
Welcome to FF, a truly great place where you can be yourself , express all your innermost fears and emotions   and know that everyone here will be able to empathise and give you loads of support 

Sounds as though you're really on the ball with your health and well being , and though that alone may not do the trick it can only be a big plus for you. Bottom line is some of us find it tough to conceive and there are tons and tons of great success stories because of some of the drugs and interventions available. Don't get me wrong they in themselves cause a great amount of emotional stress that you need to learn to cope with but if it means a  then for a lot of women it truly is worth it.

I have just finished 6 cycles of clomid, unfortunately it didn't work for DH and I so we're onto IUI next. TBH I didn't find being on it too bad, and even though we didn't manage a BFP  I at least felt as though we were doing something to help us!

I know what you mean about feeling inadequate, I often get a strange feeling like I'm not complete and I'm different to "normal" women. That's why FF is so great, you really feel like you're not a total freak  after all .

Best of luck, hope to see you around the boards
Kathryn


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

hi hun just want to wish you all the luck on clomid
love lea-Anne xx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi *Apparition* honey, and







to FF

Sorry to hear about your troubles hun  Those darned BFP's are soooooo elusive! I am sure you will enjoy reading some of our success stories on here, they always give me a little boost and remind me never to lose hope 

I will leave you some links to some of our boards you may find interesting - feel free to post and introduce yourself anywhere you like on the site Apparition, you will always be made very welcome 
For Clomid Girls *CLICK HERE**

For Complementary Therapies CLICK HERE

For Male Factors CLICK HERE

For Northern Ireland Girls CLICK HERE

We also have a fantastic chatroom - it is often good to talk to people who really understand you  Every Friday night is NEWBIE NIGHT in the chatroom, and Dizzi Squirrel, Kate and I will be in there from 8pm to 9pm to show new members the ropes and answer any questions. I hope you can join us. Don't worry if you can't make it - if you want some help just send Dizzi Squirrel  or myself a personal message and we can arrange a short one2one session with you.



Wishing you lots of      and looking forward to seeing you around the boards hun

Love and 
Tracy
x*


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi apparition and welcome to the site 

Sorry to hear of your problems in trying for a baby. You have come to a fantastic site full of advice and support and you have been left some great links to try.

Good luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------



## noodlez (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi Apparition and welcome to Fertility Friends. Sorry to hear you've had a rough ride ttc. You'll find lots of support and advice here hun and everyone is really friendly.


Wishing you lots of luck.

Love Noodlez.xx


----------



## apparition (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks 
to all for your great support - it has really helped to perk me up and keep me positive .

Apparition


----------



## Strawberries (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi Apparition  ,

Welcome to fertility friends its a great site for advice and support.

I would like to wish you luck on clomid, sending you positive vibes   .


                                                      Strawberries x


----------



## stalkcall (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi 

Just a quick message to let you know, your not on your own!  I too have to take clomid, like you I have low progesterone and eat organic and believe in natural methods, although sometimes life throws these things at us    I have been on and off the clomid boards and generally this site for a few weeks now and our healthy organic living should go towards our goal   

Hope you get your dream, even with a little help  

Julie


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi Apparition,

Welcome to FF hun. This site is fantastic for advice support and information. I would be lost without it.

Sorry to hear your going through a rough time   Its natural to feel sad/angry more so when your doing everything right and its still not happening. Have you thought about counselling? Im waiting on my first app so im hopeing talking to someone other than my DP will help me.

Im on my first cycle of clomid. Took my last too tablets yesterday. Im not holding out much hope. Im not being monitered either so not sure if it will work or not. Come and join us on the clomid board, there is also a thread of success stories on clomid which i always read when im feeling low, it can give you a boost.

May all your dreams come true
Huggles
Nikki xx


----------

